# Shrimp anatomy



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

I apologize if this has been posted here before but i'll do it anyways. I found this great site on a shrimp anatomy 101.

http://www.shrimpcrabsandcrayfish.co.uk/Shrimp.htm?Anatomy.htm~mainFrame


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

For the lazy:


----------

